# my little herd



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

these are all my little babies. well not really babies, anyways. the brown Nubian is jamocha, the black and brown and white is
domino. the little 1 is BG, and his mama is the big white girl that is a la Mancha cross and the little boer cross is juju.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Are those little laboers? (boer lamancha) IMO those are the best moms and raise one heck of a kid. Very nice looking girls and if you want I can take that red dappled doe off your hands


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I am actually looking to sell juju so if you are serious contact me. and yes I believe that the baby, BG, is a LaBoer as you put it. he is such a mini replica of his mom though it is hilarious. poor baby was the only kid around all summer. she was already pregnant when I bought her so he was a surprise. the first baby born at my house, and on the fourth of July too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh they are precious !! Love them all , especially the little Boer X.
I have one myself , love her to pieces  She is a real funny gal


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

Cute!!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Awe how cute.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww they are adorable!!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice herd!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

they are beautiful!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

hmmm oregon ???? Now you have me thinking lol. I actually have a friend that is in eugene or. right now her husband does livestock long haul, is that close to you at all??? She has the same eye as me so she might take her before I can lol.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

well I sold the Boer Nubian, juju, yesterday. very sad to me but she went to a ten year old that wanted a pet goat so she will be happy. on to bigger things now. 
I get to pick her replacement in my herd. hopefully a milking doe. yay. I'm checking on several prospects this week.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

theseare my newest additions. we named them peaches and Scooby.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Are those little laboers? (boer lamancha) IMO those are the best moms and raise one heck of a kid. Very nice looking girls and if you want I can take that red dappled doe off your hands


Hehe I've never heard LaBoers before. We breed a few Mancha does to our boer buck and get what most people call- BoerManchas


----------

